# switch-case



## lz9c1j (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich case in C. Ich habe heute mein erstes kleines C-Programm geschrieben. Es ist ein kleiner Taschenrechner. Wenn man 1 drückt, rechnet es zahl1+zahl2, bei 2 -, bei 3 * und bei 4 /.

Ich habe alles mit if gemacht. if (funktion==1) und so weiter. könnt ihr mir bitte die ganze funktion switch-case oder wie das heisst aufschreiben. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## dorado (16. Dezember 2004)

```
// ch ist das eingegeben Zeichen
switch(ch)
{
   case '+':
     ...
   break;

   case '-':
   ...
   break;

 usw ...

};
```


----------



## lz9c1j (20. Dezember 2004)

ok danke vielmals für die schnelle antwort. werde es gerade versuchen


----------



## Martin Schroeder (22. Dezember 2004)

Schick mir mal deinen Taschenrechner!
Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Rokni (22. Dezember 2004)

(ist nur ne simple variante.. division durch 0 wird nicht berücksichtigt etc...)


```
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<iostream.h>

main()
{
 int zahl1, zahl2, ergebnis, operand ;
 cout << "Bitte geben sie die erste Zahl ein: ";
 cin >> zahl1;
 cout << "Bitte geben sie die zweite Zahl ein: ";
 cin >> zahl2;
 cout << "Welche Operation möchten sie durchführen?" << endl;
 cout << "1 - plus\n2 - minus\n3 - mal\n4 - geteilt" << endl;
 cout << "Eingabe: ";
 cin >> operand;
 cout << endl;
 switch(operand)
 {
  case 1: cout << "Ergebnis " << zahl1 + zahl2; break;
  case 2: cout << "Ergebnis " << zahl1 - zahl2; break;
  case 3: cout << "Ergebnis " << zahl1 * zahl2; break;
  case 4: cout << "Ergebnis " << zahl1 / zahl2; break;
  default: cout << "Falsche Eingabe!"; break;
 }

 getch();
}
```


----------

